
Clojure Walk Through the OpenCL in Action GPU Computing Book – Part 1 - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Clojure-and-OpenCL-in-Action-GPU-Computing-Book-1
======
dragandj
the source code used in the article is here:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecl/blob/master/test/c...](https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecl/blob/master/test/clojure/uncomplicate/clojurecl/examples/openclinaction/ch04.clj)

